# Itchy Ears - surolan



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

Morning All,

When I took Flo for his first trip to the Vet she said he had ear mites which were common in litters of pups and gave us surolan. That was two months ago and although the mites are gone we're on our 3rd bittle of surolan because his ears are waxy and sore. He has extra hairy ear holes which the groomer trimmed well. I don't really understand what the surolan is supposed to solve, and i've read that it can actually *cause* irration?!

he hates having the drops, if i so much as touch his ears now he throws himself about, bites, thrashes, screams - it's such a drama! trying to clean them with a cotton bud seems impossible but maybe i could gradually desensitise him to it? the surolan makes him so greasy and dirty it's horrible stuff!

any insight on the matter?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I had trouble with Monty who is a cockapoo who has very hairy ears and suffers from wax build up and was forever scratching his ears. ( not ear mites)

After trial and error( Loads of products) and vet visits I have found the solution and all is well now.

I clean his ears fortnightly.

Ensure groomer plucks his ears.

I would recommend two products: Quistel and Pet nats. ( I alternate)

The Quistel you warm bottle in a cup of hot water and then have a squirt into ear and then massage the base, wipe away any excess with cotton wool pad.

Do the same with Petnats but just warm bottle in your hands. Petnat one smells lovely as it uses essential oils.

They are excellent!! I have recommend both produsts to others and they have all had excellent results.

Quistel you can get on ebay and petnats (aromesse) from their website. The petnats also offer a 100% money back guarantee.

I hope this helps


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Get some Thornit - fantastic stuff for ears. I use it on my Bichons. One of the best things you can get for itchy ears in my opinion.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Yes I have used Thornit it too and that is good although for me it didn't stop the wax build up which is his main problem.

Thornit is good for ear mites and good if you take dogs on walks to wooded areas and places with fox poo etc...


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

Id recommed Thornit canker powder...its definately worth a go.My cavs used to sometimes have sore waxy ears and since ive been using thornit we havent had any problems at all.

Thornit Ear Powder - original 1907 formula from K9 Centre


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Surolan im pretty sure is anti fungal, anti bacterial and anti inflamatory and you do use it for ear mites too. Usually I think its about 3 weeks use for earmites as thats the life cycle and doing it for that long ensures you have eradicated all the life stages so none are left to start it again. I suppose to make sure they may say 4 weeks. So if this is correct and he has had it continuously for this long or longer I would think if it was ear mites they should have gone by now.


----------



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone. 

Yep, the earmites cleared up quite quickly, it's just the waxy build up now. So I'll definatley be trying the products you've all suggested, starting with the petnats i think as its natural and smells good, and working from there if needed. 

I just didn't really understand how the Surolan was supposed to solve the problem of the dirty ears, and when I read that soreness can be a side affect it just seemed daft! I'll continue use for the next fortnight as the Vet instructed but I'll also get him used to a maintainence schedule like Monty has. I hope it will just be a case of getting them under control then looking after them.

One more question, I've seen the vet clean his ear with a cotton bud - is there an ear drum I need to watch out for? Because he really does thrash, I don't want to do it if i'm at risk of hurting him badly.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Doesn't Surolan have a steroid in it? I'd be a bit worried using that for a prolonged time, personally. I would also recommend Thornit.


----------



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I would recommend two products: Quistel and Pet nats. ( I alternate)


Just ordered a bottle of the pet nats, though given the bad weather we may have to be patient!

Can you talk me through how you clean Monty's ears? Does he let you do it??


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Surolan is a steroid ear drop, I really would not want to use it long term on a regular basis.

My dog has been prescribed this twice as he has allergies and to get over a bad bout he needs steroids and anti inflammatories.

For ear mites or anything like that I would use Thornit.

If you want to clean the ears out to stop any problems then I would get some Epi Otic, many vets have it on their shelves and its only something like £5 a bottle. I've got some but admit I haven't really used it because my dog only had ear problems when his allergies flare up and you can't really guess when that will be.

What size bottles of Surolan have you used? My adult golden retriever has had 2 x 15ml bottles, one in mid October and some around June time I think.


----------



## kimdelyse (Sep 6, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Surolan is a steroid ear drop, I really would not want to use it long term on a regular basis.


yeh, at this point i'm starting to think that the surolan might actually be causing the soreness which is why i'd like to try something natural.

the mites have been gone for the last 4-6 weeks, they're just waxy now. apparently his ear channels are very narrow and hairy! the groomer trimmed them so hopefully we'll get them clean then just keep on top of it.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

kimdelyse said:


> yeh, at this point i'm starting to think that the surolan might actually be causing the soreness which is why i'd like to try something natural.
> 
> the mites have been gone for the last 4-6 weeks, they're just waxy now. apparently his ear channels are very narrow and hairy! the groomer trimmed them so hopefully we'll get them clean then just keep on top of it.


I don't know which breeds have hairier ears but know poodles are meant to I think 

I really do like Thornit, for a long while it kept what we thought were ear mites but turned out to be an allergic reaction at bay. It has zinc in which can basically help heal a variety of different problems from what I hear.

When my dog had the first Surolan I'd tried a lot of other things and nothing else helped heal his ears but I wouldn't use it first off with him I doubt unless his ears were really bad


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

kimdelyse said:


> Just ordered a bottle of the pet nats, though given the bad weather we may have to be patient!
> 
> Can you talk me through how you clean Monty's ears? Does he let you do it??


Will PM you


----------

